# 3pdt Toggle for Dual Pedal



## frankenteletron (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello PedalPCB crew! Stoked to find this resource and I can't wait to build a kit from here very soon. I digress...

So I already have a 3pdt on/on toggle switch and I ordered a pcb from here to complete a dual pedal build I've started with an "order toggle". I'm trying to map out all the wiring in an easy to read layout/diagram (I haven't learned schematic language). The two circuits are older kit builds from different DIY sources that I've had in separate enclosures until now. They are the General Guitar Gadgets Klondike and a Madbean Slambox (SHO clone).

The wiring labels on the 3pdt pcb seem straight forward but can someone clarify where they actually connect? I'm assuming the main IN and OUT are to the respective main IN and OUT jacks... but the separate S1, R1 and S2, R2 are confusing my brain somehow. Are these send and returns supposed to go to the individual PCBs of each pedal or the 3pdt footswitch of each pedal? 

Thanks for any clarity and patience!

Peace


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 10, 2019)

S1 = input of first effect
R1 = output of first effect
S2 = input of 2nd effect
R2 = output of 2nd effect

So yeah you’ve got it, they are send/return loops. Wired to the 3pdt board should do it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 10, 2019)

Here’s a diagram for the similar build from fuzzdog


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey Nostradoomus! Thank you for the quick reply! So, do the wires that currently go between each respective circuit and their 3pdt stay as is?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 10, 2019)

It _should_ work but I haven’t tested it.


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks again! I'll give that a go once the parts arrive. Peace


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2019)

This is a quick mockup, and power / ground wires aren't shown...


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 10, 2019)

Perfect! Fantastic! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 10, 2019)

This is where the DC Splitter board really shines


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> This is where the DC Splitter board really shines



I need to update the pic on the product page, the new Power IO board also has two sets of pads for supplying power (as well as a 9V battery connection that is switched by the DC jack / input jack)


----------

